# BACnet MS/TP Router



## Wu Fu (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

für ein Projekt benötige ich evtl BACnet MS/TP Router.
Normalerweise binde ich MS/TP Netzwerke direkt am Controller an, in diesem Fall habe ich verzweigt und weiter auseinanderliegende Netzwerke, daher möchte ich diese auf IP bringen und dann zentral aufschalten. Dies soll über BACnet MS/TP Router passieren. Ich würde ein oder zwei Ports benötigen. Solche Geräte gibt es einige, daher meine Fragen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit BACnet MS/TP Routern? Wo liegen diese preislich und wie hoch ist der Engineering Aufwand? Wie waren eure Erfahrungen?

Vielen Dank
Daniel


----------



## egal (20 Juni 2018)

Hallo,

bisher erfolgreich im Einsatz: 

MBS UBR-01, einfache Konfig über WebInterface (5 Min.), Slave-Proxy Funktion für 'limitierte' SlaveOnly Devices, EK ~ €300,-- (direkt anfragen).

Der neue UBR-02 kann u.a. auch 2 MS/TP-Netzwerke, Hauptanwendung wird hier aber wohl BACnet-NetworkSecurity IP<->IP Tunnel sein als VPN-Alternative.


----------



## Wu Fu (21 Juni 2018)

Hallo Egal,

vielen Dank, für die Info.

Vielleicht hat hat noch jemand weiter Erfahrung mit anderen Produkten.

Schöne Grüße
Daniel


----------

